# Kre-alkalyn Creatine & Dehydration



## JonnyStead (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey all - So I've just started taking creatine (kre-alkalyn capsules on recommendation but I'm open to change) and boy do I get dehydrated! its only been a couple of days but its really dehydrating me. 

Did you guys finds this at first - i.e. after a few days does it get better or do I have to drink like crazy from now on? Any thoughts you have would be welcome. Thanks all


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

How do you like the Kre-Alkalyne? I am taking CEE now and I like it but I really don't like retaining alot of water. I am going to try Kreation capsules by Sci-Fit (which is essentially Kre-Alkalyne) next and then chose which creatine compound I decide to stick with. 

I would suggest drinking A LOT of water. Always have a cup full or a bottle full around you and drink it when you are feeling the least bit parched. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am taking effervescent creatine by ISS. I don't get that dehydrated, but I am constantly drinking water.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Mar 8, 2007)

ya u should drink a tone of water when on creatine


----------



## JonnyStead (Mar 9, 2007)

OK thanks for the replies so far chaps - the main question I have is... is it going to get better? The dehydration is pretty uncomfortable - fatigue, headaches etc - does that last or if after a while do things balance out?


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 9, 2007)

How much do you weigh and how much water do you drink? Dehydration sucks but there is a simple solution. You can't be thinking about drinking water 24/7 so have water available everywhere (your car, desk, next to your bed, etc.) and drink it even if you don't really want to.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe he is having a bad reaction to the Kre-Alkalyn compound. Did you ever try Creatine Ethyl Ester and see if you respond better?


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 9, 2007)

What do you guys mean by dehydrated? I thought creatines were supposed to increase intracellular or intramuscular water so are you saying it's piulling the water from other organs causing dehydration? I've used various creatines and never experienced this so I'm curious.


----------



## 0pete9 (Mar 9, 2007)

your body needs more water to compensate for the supplementing of creatine. Some people experience no difference with hydration issues such as cramping or headaches and others get it so bad that its unbearable. I would say that if a person is 'sensetive' to creatine then they should shop around and find which one works best for them, but not to continute to go through hell for however long the cycle is just to get a little bit bigger.


----------



## JonnyStead (Mar 9, 2007)

I weight about 170lbs and I'm pretty sure I wasnt drinking enough. I made a deliberate effort to take on board more water today and had an easier time of it. I think I may have been a little dehydrated before I took it.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you taking your creatine with your PWO shake?


----------



## JonnyStead (Mar 11, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Are you taking your creatine with your PWO shake?



Nope - the dosage says take 2 daily or 1 hr before workout so I'm doing the 2 daily - 

What do you think?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 11, 2007)

IMO stop the creatine for now as it might only get worse. When you stop the creatine, try and rehydrate your body to the best you can. You will notice the headaches going away in a few days. Taurine might be something you would want to look into. It will help with the headaches as it will also help you build muscle. When you notice that the headaches have fully gone, wait a few days before you start taking the creatine again. This time make sure that you are getting in 1-2 gallons of water.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2007)

why not just use creatine mono?  it is the ONLY creatine that has been lab tested.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 11, 2007)

I noticed a bloating effect and stomach irritation taking creatine mono. But I was consuming 10-15g per day so that might be the reason. Perhaps I can use it like CEE at 3g per day and acheive similar results.


----------



## JonnyStead (Mar 12, 2007)

P-funk said:


> why not just use creatine mono?  it is the ONLY creatine that has been lab tested.



That's a good point - the total dose for Kre-alkalyn seems low (they claim the 'buffering' enables them to do that) - and though I think I have the dehydration under control now - I cant say I'm noticing a difference in my performance. 

My training partner and I are 'locked together' in progress on bench etc and I havent pulled away at all. Having said that I havent been using creatine that long... 

Its good fun this isnt it!


----------

